# New Boss Tuners



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

TU-3W (Waza Craft) with switchable buffer and TU-3S, a switchless version of the TU-3:










More infos on Effects Database here: http://www.effectsdatabase.com/events/musikmesse/2016


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I think a tuner without a button makes a lot of sense - as long as you don't use a tuner as your mute. Smaller form factor but the display is still big.

But I don't get the Wazecraft thing. I always thought this was an audio upgrade. A tuner should be transparent - how do you upgrade transparent?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Kinda neat, that TU-3S looks pretty interesting, although the Boss Tuners are nowhere near as accurate as the TC Electronic or Sonic Research ones, and both those companies make mini-format tuners.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> But I don't get the Wazecraft thing. I always thought this was an audio upgrade. A tuner should be transparent - how do you upgrade transparent?


By making it "transparenter"?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

TU2 isn't transparent, it has that shitty tone sucking thing that most (all?) Boss pedals have, they are NOT true bypass. The Waza has switchable buffer, with it out is it now TB?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> Kinda neat, that TU-3S looks pretty interesting, although the Boss Tuners are nowhere near as accurate as the TC Electronic or Sonic Research ones, and both those companies make mini-format tuners.


I used to own the Sonic Research tuner and wasn't all that impressed. I hated how it jumped around and wasn't that quick for stage tuning. I bought a peterson strobo clip that also jumps around quite a bit but I like the convenience for acoustic guitars without pickups to plug straight in.
I was a bit aprehensive to buy the Peterson Strobostomp classic but I'm glad I did because it locks super fast. Doesn't jump around at all. Its the best tuner I've ever owned. Only con is expensive at close to $300 with taxes.


----------

